# New Empire plastics



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I do NOT want to start a rant on GW's prices. LOL

I'm just curious: has anyone already purchased -- or does anyone intend to purchase -- the new plastic Greatswords or Steam Tank? If so, how are they?

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

The steam tank is awesme, mostly because it's about twice as big as the old one. I brought a Stank a month or so ago. My opponent was terrified untill he actually saw the model. When you have a tank that's no taller than an infantry man....

The laughter still haunts my nightmares.

But seriously, if you have the money the tank looks great. I just have a hard time with all of these new plastics costing more than their pewter predesessors did.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

I have both the last ed metal steam tank and current plastic and they are both cool and about the same size. The current ed stank is narrower in the rear wheels mainly so that it fits on the base properly, that is the main difference, along with more bits to change the style a bit here or there.

Now compared to the super old stank the ones I have are both bigger by quite a bit, but that one was waaaaay tooo small.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't play empire but thats cool as hell that they made the tank bigger


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Seriously the tank is the same size as the one before, it's only the really old one that is smaller.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I love the new plastics to be honest. I have built the Stank, and it was a load of fun! Sooo much easier to build than the metal one! As for the Great Swords. I was very skeptical about their price for a plastic kit, but I think I've changed my mind and I will buy some. Reason is, my LGS had a clearance on the metal GS and I bought a couple boxes for a unit, however every single figure is the same!!!! Can't say that I like that, a little differentiation between figures is a better choice and yes you get that ability with the plastics, sooo I will just bite the bullet and buy a box soon enough! The archers are a nice kit too, and reasonably priced. Just watch how you work with the hands holding the arrows, they're easily broken, and please put the arrow on the right side of the bow!! GW still doesn't know how to knock an arrow!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have just opened my Great swords and im both impressed and dismayed at the contents, firstly they are possibly the most detailed human kit that is close to actual scale i have seen. The weapons and accessories and parts are fantastically detailed and dont look stupidly over sized. The heads alone make the new imperial guard command squad look a bit amateur, i think the perry twins could learn something.

But the flip side of the coin is still what you get for your money, the kit comes with a huge number of bits 62(ish) per sprue set and you get two sets of sprues so thats over 120 bits in total. But here in lies the problem 36 of those 120 bits (over a quater) are just parts for the great swords (the actual weapon). thats 24 blades and 12 left arms or if you like 14 more sword blades than you need. You also get the usual umpteen heads again more than you can use on ten models but this time you get double because of the double sprue. 
I could go on but i think in conclusion the reason you are expected to pay so much for these guys is because they have put 2 sets of 5 men sprues in the box rather than 1x10 man sprue like the archers/state troopers.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i love the steam tank model not worth £35 though. But i got mine for £10 :mrgreen:. The greatswords don't interest me at all i already have 20 of the older metal ones.


----------



## adimick (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd have to say I liked all the extra bits that came with the great swords. It gives the opportunity for good conversions of other models into great swords or for your hero's to look cooler, like the battle standard bearer I made that kinda looks like an Uruk Hai(SP) from LOtR


----------

